# Local Area Connection disables itself



## laukejas (Aug 1, 2010)

Hello,

I run Windows 7 on Dell Studio 1555. I often notice that computer sometimes disables Local Area Connection, so I can no longer access internet. I can fix this, but why does that keep happening? I suspect it has to do something with power saving modes, because I think this problem happens when I run my computer on battery. 

Any help?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Open Device Manager and check the properties of the network adapter. Turn off any power saving features there.


----------



## laukejas (Aug 1, 2010)

I did it. Thank you... I'll see if problem is solved.


----------



## laukejas (Aug 1, 2010)

Problem resumed. Even though I did what you told, just a minute ago internet just died with laptop plugged in. Nothing I did helped. Had to do a restart -it hanged during shutdown sequence. Had to force restart. After restart, local area connection was disabled again. What is happening?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello,

See if uninstalling/reinstalling of your network adapter helps. Locate your Network Adapter from Device Manager, right click on it then choose uninstall. Restart your computer and see if your Windows will reinstall the driver but just in case have the Driver CD. It's always good to download the most recent driver for your network adapter.

Please give us an update.


----------



## laukejas (Aug 1, 2010)

I tried that already few weeks ago. That Network Adapter also got me several BSODs before. I have the latest drivers for it from Dell website, but nothing helps. There is no default driver that installs automatically - I have to install Dell driver for internet to work. But then I get random BSOD every few weeks, and Local Area Connection disabling itself.


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

First, lets see if the network adapter is the real cause of those BSODs.

Please follow these http://www.techsupportforum.com/f21...-posting-instructions-452654.html#post2545708

Attach the .zip file to your next post in *this* thread.

Regards,
Reventon


----------



## laukejas (Aug 1, 2010)

Before, I used BlueScreenView. It said that BSOD was caused by driver named k57n60a.sys. I googled it, and found out it to be the Network adapter driver.

I'm attaching zipped BSOD report.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

The BSOD sounds like either the driver or perhaps the NIC hardware is failing. The other issue could be memory failures, they can show up in a variety of ways.


----------



## laukejas (Aug 1, 2010)

Well, so what can I do?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, I'd uninstall the network adapter and reboot and let it be discovered again. If you suspect a bad NIC, I'd buy a cheap Ethernet NIC and test that possibility, they're only $10-15.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

I think he already tried uninstalling it again and got BSOD's, he may try it again. Yes, NIC's are very reasonable. I would just buy a new one.


----------



## laukejas (Aug 1, 2010)

Em... This is brand new laptop. I don't think it can have bad hardware.


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

Hi,

Yes, the networking driver is blamed in all 3 BSODs.


```
[font=lucida console]k57nd60a.sys Sun Apr 26 23:23:05 2009 (49F44419)[/font]
```
However this is more likely to it being out of date (dated pre-Windows 7 RTM), than any hardware fault.

You say you have the latest driver from the Dell site?

I went to the Dell site and could not find any updates at all for the Wired Networking, only Wireless driver updates.

However - going directly to Broadcom (the chipset manufactuer) I found an August 2010 update for it.

http://www.broadcom.com/support/ethernet_nic/netlink_k57.php

Direct link to driver download - http://www.broadcom.com/support/ethernet_nic/driver-sla.php?driver=K57-win7-x86-64

Install that and see if it fixes it.

Regards,
Reventon

BUGCHECK SUMMARY 

```
[font=lucida console]
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Tue Sep  7 17:45:25.893 2010 (GMT+13)
System Uptime: 1 days 13:28:33.461
BugCheck D1, {11, 2, 0, fffff88005c2f766}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for k57nd60a.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for k57nd60a.sys
Probably caused by : k57nd60a.sys ( k57nd60a+2f766 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1
PROCESS_NAME:  System
Bugcheck code 000000D1
Arguments 00000000`00000011 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 fffff880`05c2f766
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Sat Sep  4 15:30:06.818 2010 (GMT+13)
System Uptime: 0 days 5:48:12.753
BugCheck D1, {11, 2, 0, fffff8800442f766}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for k57nd60a.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for k57nd60a.sys
Probably caused by : k57nd60a.sys ( k57nd60a+2f766 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1
PROCESS_NAME:  System
Bugcheck code 000000D1
Arguments 00000000`00000011 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 fffff880`0442f766
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Wed Aug 25 05:24:57.748 2010 (GMT+13)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:56:36.683
BugCheck D1, {11, 2, 0, fffff8800442f766}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for k57nd60a.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for k57nd60a.sys
Probably caused by : k57nd60a.sys ( k57nd60a+2f766 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1
PROCESS_NAME:  System
Bugcheck code 000000D1
Arguments 00000000`00000011 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 fffff880`0442f766
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``[/font]
```


----------



## laukejas (Aug 1, 2010)

reventon said:


> I went to the Dell site and could not find any updates at all for the Wired Networking, only Wireless driver updates.


yeah, in fact, I can't find it now either, but it was there before, I still have that driver on my computer! Most strange. 

I installed the driver you gave link for. We'll see if it works...


----------



## laukejas (Aug 1, 2010)

It didn't solve the problem. But now I can tell exactly what is happening:

1. Internet works ok, everything is fine, but then it stops working for no reason.
2. I open Network and Sharing Center, and do diagnostics. They come up with result: "the default gateway is not available". Nothing helps. But Local Area Connection and Network Controller are both enabled.
3. I have to restart computer for the internet to work again. However, it doesn't restart: it hangs forever in "shutting down" screen, and nothing happens. Probably because computer is still trying to connect to the internet (?)
4. After forced restart, internet doesn't work, but if I run diagnostics again, they come up with result: "The Local Area Connection adapter is disabled", and fixes it automatically. Internet works then.

This pattern repeats itself with no changes. Read carefully, please. Can you recognize what is happening? Reinstalling Network Controller drivers doesn't help.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

That sounds like either a driver or network card issue. Have you uninstalled the network card and rebooted to allow it to be discovered again?


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

On the page that I located the driver upate on I also saw a NetLink Diagnostic Utility.

Download it from here - and follow these instructions.



> *How to run User Diagnostic for a BCM57xx NetLink Device:*
> 
> 1. Create a bootable CD using the b57udiag ISO file
> 2. Boot to DOS using this CD
> ...


----------



## laukejas (Aug 1, 2010)

Sorry, can you explain the last step?

6. cd to b57diag and run b57udiag

I tried entering b57diag, b57udiag, X:\b57diag, X:\b57udiag and so on, but no results.


----------



## laukejas (Aug 1, 2010)

Neve mind, I figured it out. Test was completed, all was in green (passed). No sign of trouble.

Any more suggestions?


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

Are you still having the same problem? Have you noticed/found out anything else since September last year?


----------



## laukejas (Aug 1, 2010)

Yes, still having the same problem.

Well, I haven't noticed anything - maybe, except that this BSOD never happens when I'm not connected to internet... But that's pretty obvious. Isn't it possible to find out anything more from BSOD dump?


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

You said earlier that this is(/was) a "brand new laptop". Now is the time to get Dell to look at it under warranty as all indications are that something is wrong with the networking hardware.


----------



## laukejas (Aug 1, 2010)

Yeah, that's what I was hoping to do - when I lost my warranty papers somewhere :/ anyway, thanks for help...


----------



## TurboBeej (Jan 4, 2016)

laukejas did you fix the problem? I am having the EXACT problem with my house computer after I got the NBN connected! After a period of time of no use and it has gone into sleep mode it disconnects from the internet! The icon down the bottom says it is connected but when you click on it the local connection has been disabled and wont enable. I have to hold the computer button in to turn the computer off to get it to shut down as it seems to freeze on shut down mode. When the computer restarts I have internet connection again, until it decides to cut out again!


----------



## TurboBeej (Jan 4, 2016)

I just found this and trying it....Stop Network Adapter From Getting Disabled In Windows 7


----------



## laukejas (Aug 1, 2010)

TurboBeej said:


> laukejas did you fix the problem? I am having the EXACT problem with my house computer after I got the NBN connected! After a period of time of no use and it has gone into sleep mode it disconnects from the internet! The icon down the bottom says it is connected but when you click on it the local connection has been disabled and wont enable. I have to hold the computer button in to turn the computer off to get it to shut down as it seems to freeze on shut down mode. When the computer restarts I have internet connection again, until it decides to cut out again!


Hi, I fixed the problem a long time ago, and I don't exactly remember how... But I think it had something to do with Hamachi and/or network card drivers. Definitely not a hardware failure.


----------

